# Anti mücken



## NR.9 (20. Juni 2013)

Wollte mal die Gemeinde fragen ob wer Erfahrungen mit elektrischen Insektenvernichtern hat und wie die so gegen Mücken sind. 
Habe mir überlegt so ein Ding ins Zelt zu stellen damit man endlich mal seine ruhe vor den Mücken zu haben.

Danke für eure Tipps - auch verlinkungen zu erprobten Produkten. 

MFG Nr.9


----------



## furo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Autan Protection Plus Pumpspray gemacht. Die Wirkung hält lange an und ich bin die meisten Angeltage ohne einen einzigen Mückenstich davongekommen.


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Du meinst diese batteriebetriebenen Verdampfer?

Da solltest du vor dem Kauf unbedingt testen. Ich bin nicht sonderlich empfindlich, was irgendwelche Dämpfe angeht, aber bei dem sonst so hochgelobten Thermacell machen bei mir die Bronchen dicht. Ganz so harmlos scheinen also diese Chemikalien auch nicht zu sein.

Wenn es nur um die Schlaferei geht, dann sind tropentaugliche(!) Moskitonetze immer noch die Wahl der geringsten Nebenwirkung.


----------



## Hendrikmb (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Genau so ein Thema wollte ich heute auch starten. Waren gestern beim Karpfenansitz am See und das Sprühzeugs gegen die Schnaken hat einfach nicht gewirkt.
Den Tipp mit Autan werde ich mal testen. Hat sonst noch jemand tolle Mittelchen? 
Zelt mit Mückenschutz wollten wir eigentlich nicht, da wir meistens unter freiem Himmel sitzen wollen.


----------



## bubbka (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Teebaumöl!
Riecht für die ein oder andere Nase etwas streng, hält allerdings die Moskitos schön auf Abstand und wirkt merklich besser als Autan und Co. Ein Fläschchen kostet etwa 2 € im Drogeriemarkt.


----------



## Margarelon (20. Juni 2013)

Ich setze da auch auf Autan. Allerdings sollte man die verschiedenen Produkte mal testen. Das "normale" gelbe mit rotem Deckel brennt mir z.B. auf der Haut, wenns draußen richtig heiß ist. So wie gestern. Dann lieber das weiß-blaue. Das ist milchiger und hautverträglicher. Und beide sind mit Zeckenschutz. Was mir wiederum beim Bogenschiessen wichtig ist...


----------



## smilex (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hehe, ich leide noch unter den Stichen von Vorgestern,
heute abends gehts wieder ans Wasser, ich vermute mal wegen der leicht geänderten Wetterlage ist es heut ohnehin nicht so Schlimm wie am Dienstagabend (über 40 Stiche in 90min).

Zu den Elektodingern kann ich nix sagen, werde heute abend aber mal "Anti BrumBrum" (Irgendwann Testsieger von Stiftung Warentest) testen, Bericht kommt dann später/morgen.

bis denn
/Smilex


----------



## Matchfischer (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich hab beim letzten Angeln mal diese Mückenspiralen ausprobiert. Bin richtig begeistert. Der Qualm ist bestimmt nicht gesund aber es wirkt richtig gut. Hab nicht so lust mich einzusprühen. Aber die Spiralen unbedingt in ne Schale oder sowas stellen, weil auf der Verpackung steht, dass das zu Schäden in Gewässern führen kann und abgebrannten Stückchen herunterfallen. Gehe jetzt nicht mehr ohne aus dem Haus. Ne Packung mit 10 Spiralen kostet glaubich 3€ und man hat damit 80 Stunden ruhe.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

kann das hier empfehlen:
*Antibrumm Forte (Deet Wirkstoff)

*Habe das zum angeln und für meine Thailand oder Tropenurlaube und muss sagen, nix aber auch garnix hilft so gegen fliegende Nervtöter wie das hier. 
Hab sämtliche Autan und konsorten durch, nur das Mittelchen hat mich bis jetzt restlos überzeugt.
*
*


----------



## aalopa (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

teebaumoel hab ich ja noch nie gehört wenn denn gut ist spart man ja noch richtig kohle autan bei 8 bis 10 eus kommt drauf an woher und ne pulle teebaumoel nur 2 eus ich werde es mal testen


----------



## Michael.S (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe noch vom letzten Jahr Mückenkerzen ,ähnlich wie die Spiralen nur Kegelförmig ,haben gut geholfen ,nur hatte ich sie beim letzten Nachtangeln nicht dabei da ich gar nicht mit Mücken gerechnet habe ,hier zuhause habe ich noch keine gesehen aber am See waren sie und haben es tatsächlich geschaft das ich das Angeln vorzeitig abgebrochen habe ,von diesem einreibe und Srühzeugs laß ich lieber die Finger wenn ich auf Aal angle

Edit ich habe mal gegoogelt wegem dem Teebaumöl und habe das gefunden :

Besonders in Schlafräumen können Mücken zu einer großen Plage werden.  Kaum ist man eingeschlafen, werden die Insekten auch schon aktiv. Damit  diese Räumlichkeiten wieder mückenfrei werden, nehmen Sie einen  Teebeutel zu Hand und tränken diesen mit Teebaumöl. Danach legen Sie den  Beutel auf einen Teller und platzieren nun das "Abwehrmittel" in den  befallenen Räumen.

Das wäre mal einen Versuch wert ,die getränkten Teebeutel in die Speichen vom Angelschirm hängen ,mus morgen eh zur Apotheke und werde mir mal was besorgen


----------



## schwarzbarsch (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Babyöl mit Zitronensaft hilft bei mir immer


----------



## Margarelon (20. Juni 2013)

schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Babyöl mit Zitronensaft hilft bei mir immer



Sagt die eine Mücke zur anderen: "Nimm den dahinten. Der ist mariniert und die Haut ist weich wie ein Babypopo...!"


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Rüdiger Nehberg, der alte Schlammhopser empfiehlt für den Urwald:

Man nehme 1 Päckchen Tabak und weiche es in 1 Ltr, Wasser ein. Diese Jauche mische man mit der Asche des Lagerfeuers zu einer Paste, mit der man sich dick einschmiert.

Das soll am Amazonas absolut sicher schützen. Hierzulande könnte es möglicherweise zu leicht irritierten Blicken bei Passanten führen.


----------



## Margarelon (20. Juni 2013)

Andal schrieb:


> Rüdiger Nehberg, der alte Schlammhopser empfiehlt für den Urwald:
> 
> Man nehme 1 Päckchen Tabak und weiche es in 1 Ltr, Wasser ein. Diese Jauche mische man mit der Asche des Lagerfeuers zu einer Paste, mit der man sich dick einschmiert.
> 
> Das soll am Amazonas absolut sicher schützen. Hierzulande könnte es möglicherweise zu leicht irritierten Blicken bei Passanten führen.



Und es stellt sich mir die Frage, ob das Nikotin nicht über die Haut aufgenommen wird... Dann liegst du plötzlich mit Matschgesicht tot am Wasser... Wer soll das der Frau Zuhause erklären?


----------



## Andal (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Wer soll das der Frau Zuhause erklären?



Der ehrliche Finder. Ich glaub kaum, dass sich einer einen toten Angler mit nach Hause nimmt.


----------



## Norrad (20. Juni 2013)

Teebaumöl klappt wirklich. Wenn man Katzen hat, sollte man das lieber lassen. Habe mal gehört, daß das für Schnurrer wie Gift ist. Die Nieren können das wohl nicht abbauen.

Geschrieben auf meinem Motorola Razer i  mit Forum Runner


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Bei mir hat sich dieses Jahr bisher nur eine Mücke verirrt.
Gut, Haare am ganzen Körper machen im Wachzustand sehr schnell auf Gekrabbel aufmerksam.
sobald ich eine geraucht hab, war aber garkeine Aktivität der viecher in den nächsten zwei Stunden.

Schlafen tu ich sowieso immer mit Kleidung im Schlafsack, kommt nämlich blöd, wenn man mit Morgenlatte an die Ruten springt und sich fotografiern lässt 
Der Schlafsack geht sowieso direkt bis zum Gesicht hoch, und macht bündig mit dem Hals zu.
Ansonsten wirkt teebaumöl wirklich, hatte ich früher immer in Gebrauch


----------



## Skrxnch (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

http://www.ballistol-shop.de/Insekt...ei-Pumpspray-100-ml-Mueckenspray_B-S_190.html

Letztes WE war Open Air am Altrheinsee in Eich bei Worms, quasi direkt gegenüber vom Kühkopf wo kein BTI erlaubt ist. 
1 A Testgelände, ortskundige wissen was ich meine wenn man da im Schatten am Waldrand zeltet...

Nur wer Stichfrei benutzt hat ist nicht gestochen worden, alles andere war Tinneff, einschließlich Antibrumm.
Geruch durchaus angenehm, vor allem im Gegensatz zu Autan fanden auch die Frauen|supergri.

Die Mücken schwirren zwar schon um einen drumherum, nervig.
Aber spätestesens nach einer leichten Nachbehandlung sticht keine mehr. Nichtmal in Indien.

Beim Ansitzangeln stelle ich noch zusätzlich 2 Räucherspiralen  mit etwas Abstand auf und kann damit leben.#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> kann das hier empfehlen:
> *Antibrumm Forte (Deet Wirkstoff)
> *



Genau das. Obwohl ich kein Freund von DEET haltigen Mitteln bin, aber wenn es wie momentan ist muss es ab und zu wirklich sein.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Genau das. Obwohl ich kein Freund von DEET haltigen Mitteln bin, aber wenn es wie momentan ist muss es ab und zu wirklich sein.



ja bei uns geht das zur zeit sonst garnicht, durch das zurückgegangene hochwasser stehen überall noch kleine pfützen und das ist ja ein schlaraffenland für mücken.

ein kumpel hatte gestern autan benutzt und ich das antibrumm. ich hab einen stich und er hat mir vorher mitgeteilt das er zuhause mal gezählt hat. bei 60 hat er gesagt, hat er aufgehört zu zählen..

also ich kanns nurnochmal betonen, antibrumm ist bei mir der hit, auch wenn 2 posts weiter oben angeblich das ohne deet besser geholfen hat.


----------



## smilex (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Grad vom Wasser zurück, in dicken Mückenwolken rumgestanden, nicht ein Stich dank Antibrumm, gutes Zeug wie mir scheint.

mfg
Smilex


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> ..... bei 60 hat er gesagt, hat er aufgehört zu zählen..



Aber hoffentlich nur "normale" Stiche. Bei uns sind es meist Bremsen und 60 Stiche von denen sind ja fast nicht auszuhalten.
Und leider ist DEET das Einzige was wirklich gegen Bremsen hilft.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich hatte schonmal so ein Thema gestartet ( hier in diesem Forum unter Mückenabwehr).  Ich hab mir in der Zwischenzeit ein Gerät von Therma Cell geholt . Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und kann das Ding nur weiteremphehlen. :m


----------



## Michael.S (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Wie ist denn der Verbrauch vom Thermacell ? brauche ich da jede Nacht ein neues Nachfüllpack ? ,ich habe mir heute Teebaumöl geholt ,das riecht schon extrem wenn man nur die Flasche öffnet ,ohne das ich da was ausgeschüttet habe war der Geruch sofort im ganzen Raum zu riechen , kann mir gut vorstellen das das hilft ,jetzt mus nur das Wetter besser werden damitt ich es testen kann


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Steht doch dabei, 4 Stunden pro Blättchen. Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen wie lange x Blättchen reichen.....


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ja und eine Gasampulle soll , je nachdem wie lange du das ding laufen lässt, für bis zu vier Plättchen reichen. Ich habe es immer nur in der Dämmerung an wenn die Plagegeister mobil werden.


----------



## benihana (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Kurze Erfahrung zu anti brumm:

Knaller

Vorher immer aufgefressen worden, gestern haben die Mücken ein Bogen um mich gemacht. 
Die Probe: beim runterbücken ist der Pulli hinten hochgerutscht, sofort gestochen worden. Da hatte ich mich leider nicht eingecremt. 
Meine Empfehlung bekommt das Zeug.


----------



## Chiforce (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Das "Antibrumm" habe ich nochnicht probiert, aber ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit "No Bite" gemacht (DEET, Tropenzugelassen) (https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/nobite-hautspray-108659/).

Hautmittel benutze ich aber auch nur in Ausnahmefällen, wenn die Bedingungen es zulassen (z.B. kein/wenig Wind) hab ich ein Thermacell an, wobei ich sagen kann, die Plättchen funktionieren wirklich bis sie weiß geworden sind (Verschleißanzeige), aber so etwa das Verhältnis 1 Kartusche, maximal 2 Plättchen...

Die Gaskartuschen sind also in den Nachfüllpacks in der Unterzahl vorhanden, wollte daher mal rumexperimentieren, die wieder mit Propan/Butan (Feuerzeuggas) aufzufüllen, bin aber nochnicht dazu gekommen... :-D

Die Thermacell Geräte sind aber Empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht "Stinkschmiere" an den Fingern riskieren möchte.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

.......ich war letzte Nacht an einem Teich zum angeln (bis 1:30)
.....hatte mich mit Autan spray eingenebelt.
Nix gebracht,fühlte mich wie *Angriff der Killerinsekten*
Ich mußte ins Auto flüchten.

Werde mir dieses Antibrumm auch in naher Zukunft besorgen.


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Schonmal an alle ein Danke für eure Erfahrungen und Tipps was die lästigen Viecher angeht.

Im eigentlichen war meine Frage auf elektrische Insektenvernichter gerichtet wobei ich vorher nicht wusste und bis dato nicht weiss ob es diese auch Akku betrieben gibt. 

Diese Thermacell Lampen sind recht intressant und werben mit ca.21qm Wirkungsbereich ... !!! Stimmt das so - denn das würde mein ganzes Angelcamp Mückenfrei halten ?????? Ist im Bereich von 40-50 Euro auch eine Kostenfrage ob es sich lohnt.

Antibrumm hört sich echt effektiv an - könnte mir da Jemand nen Link zu einen günstigen Anbieter geben ? Wäre nett ! 

So dann weiter so Männers ... MFG NR.9


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003YNW89G/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Moin
Hier hab ich mir mein Antibrumm geordert. Sollte diese Woche kommen. Ich werde dann berichten, sobald es im Test war.


----------



## doc_haemmer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Puh zu dem Preis kannste aber auch direkt in die nächste Apotheke gehen, da hab ich für die gleiche Flasche 15 irgendwas bezahlt. 

Dachte eigentlich das gibt es übers Internet billiger, aber scheinbar auch nicht. Vor allem dachte ich das, da die Stiftung Warentest in ihrem Test Anti Brumm mit einen Durchschnittspreis von 7,50 für 100ml gelistet hat |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich bin bisher mit "Mygga" gut gefahren, ist glaub ich ein finnisches Produkt - brauchte ich aber auch nur in skandinavischen Ländern, in D hab ich noch nirgendwo so viele Mücken gehabt, dass die durch Tabakqualm & Männerduft nicht zu vertreiben wären ;P
Und beim Naturköderangeln benutze ich das eh ungerne.


----------



## smilex (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003YNW89G/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Moin
> Hier hab ich mir mein Antibrumm geordert. Sollte diese Woche kommen. Ich werde dann berichten, sobald es im Test war.



Jo ist teurer als in der Apotheke, hab hier für 75ml 8,xx € gezahlt, die 150ml gabs für 14,xx €.


mfg
Smilex


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> in D hab ich noch nirgendwo so viele Mücken gehabt, dass die durch Tabakqualm & Männerduft nicht zu vertreiben wären ;P



Ja, dass habe ich auch immer gesagt, von wegen!
Ich war in der letzten Woche an meinem Baggersee, der umgeben ist von Rheinaue.Wir sind gefressen worden!
Ich gehe dort schon 25 Jahre fischen, aber so extrem habe ich diese Plage noch nicht erlebt.

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Puh zu dem Preis kannste aber auch direkt in die nächste Apotheke gehen, da hab ich für die gleiche Flasche 15 irgendwas bezahlt.



Früher gab es das günstig in der dm Drogerie, schaut mal ob die nicht noch Restbestände da haben |supergri
Ansonsten (wenn man wirklich viel braucht) ggf. mal nach alternativen Produkten wie z.Bsp. NoBite oder Off! Deep Woods oder Care Pluss DEET schauen.


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, dass habe ich auch immer gesagt, von wegen!
> Ich war in der letzten Woche an meinem Baggersee, der umgeben ist von Rheinaue.Wir sind gefressen worden!
> Ich gehe dort schon 25 Jahre fischen, aber so extrem habe ich diese Plage noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Jürgen



Hmm ... ich lass mich ja gerne (oder in diesem Fall eher ungerne) überraschen - aber so ein richtig fieser Mückennebel ist wirklich bescheiden ...


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Na ja, vielleicht hätte ich in der Apo 3€ gespart. Aber so brauch ich den "Dicken" nicht anzuschmeißen, keine Parkplatzsuche und vor allem kein: "Das müßte ich Ihnen bestellen.":q
Bin aber echt mal gespannt, ob die Plagegeister mich beim nächsten Nachtansitz in Ruhe lassen. Ich geh auf keinen Fall los, bevor das Zeug da ist.


----------



## doc_haemmer (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Wobei es mir so vorkommt als wie wenn die unterschiedlichen Mittel bei unterschiedlichen Mücken verschieden wirken oder es von der Temperatur oder sonstigem abhängig ist wie sie wirken. Das letzte mal hatte ich auch Anti Brumm drauf und wurde halb aufgefressen. Erst als ich dann von meinen Kollegen noch ne Schicht Autan Mückenspray drüber gelegt habe war dann Ruhe. Er hatte nur Autan drauf und von Haus aus keine Probleme, wobei er aber auch Raucher ist ... |kopfkrat

Übernächster Tag - Anti Brumm alleine und auch keine Probleme #c

PS: Vorsicht dass Du es nicht auf die Lippe bekommst. Gibt nen komischen Geschmack :q


----------



## wrdaniel (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

http://www.volksversand.de/ff.php?queryFromSuggest=&query=anti+brumm&x=0&y=0

Ich habe die Naturel Version von AntiBrumm, hat bis jetzt immer seinen Dienst erfüllt.


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> PS: Vorsicht dass Du es nicht auf die Lippe bekommst. Gibt nen komischen Geschmack :q



Der Mückenstich, auf meiner Oberlippe neulich, war aber auch nicht so lustig.#q

Aber mal was anderes. Ich angel den Sommer über fast nur auf Aal. Und eigentlich, stören mich 1-2 Mückenstiche nicht. Vor allem wegen dem Geruch an den Fingern, vermeide ich lieber irgendwelche Sprays. Aber diesen Sommer, wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.  Was macht ihr mit Händen und Fingern? Gummihandschuhe haben doch einen komischen Geruch. Und wenn ich damit den Wurm anfasse, müßte der doch auch nach Gummi stinken. Vielleicht noch Aalbait drüber Sprühen?


----------



## icke2001 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Also ich möchte auch mal nen Tip geben. Ich benutze das Spray vom dm markt "DM Squito pumpspray" kostet glaub ich 3 Euro (100ml), und hat den Rhein test voll bestanden.

Gruß Ralf
*
*

*
*


----------



## NR.9 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Sooo nun mein Fazit - letzte Woche eine Nacht am See mit Autan - 5 Stiche und nervende Mücken um mich rum. 
Dieses WE am See mit Anti Brumm forte (16€ für 150ml bei mir in der Apo) - VOLL DER HAMMER - nur einen Stich an einer von mir nicht besprühten ungeschützten Stelle - auch das anfliegen auf mich konnte ich kaum feststellen. Wie ein Schutzschild - nicht nur ich sondern auch meine 5 Kumpels sind davon begeistert - aber für 6 Leute ist für einen Tag die halbe Pulle fast drauf gegangen...


----------



## Tom (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich zum ersten Mal
*Thermacell* getestet. Von mir aus eine klare Empfehlung 
unter den richtigen "Rahmenbedingungen": Wenig Wind!!!

In Zusammenspiel und ganz "dezentem Einsatz" mit/von Autan 
bin ich mit einem einzigen Stich an der Hand trotz Herden von 
Mücken gut weggekommen.

Das Gerät hatte ich an meiner Armlehne befestigt und das 
Wirkstoffplättchen hat gut vier Stunden gehalten. Eine Stunde 
vor dem Schlafengehen das Zelt mit Paral Raid ausgesprüht.

Dann das Zelt geschlossen und über die Fliegengitter gut lüften 
lassen! Einwandfrei!

"AntiBrumm" habe ich auch getestet. Hilft auch gut,  riecht 
für meine Begriffe zu intensiv!


----------



## Coasthunter (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Moin Moin
Ich habe gestern Nacht in einem gigantischem Heer von Blutsaugern gesessen. Es war eine Freude, diesen hohen, nervenden Summton an den Ohren zu hören und zu merken, das die Biester nicht auf der Haut landen. Die drehen tatsächlich ab. 
Ich habe das Anti Brumm nicht nur auf die frei liegen Köperpartien gesprüht, sondern auch meine Klamotten damit ein genebelt. 
Fazit: Nur ein Mückenstich in der Kniekehle. Die hatte ich wohl vergessen, einzusprühen. 
Daumen hoch, oder gefällt mir klicken....:m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ich habe das Anti Brumm nicht nur auf die frei liegen Köperpartien gesprüht, sondern auch meine Klamotten damit ein genebelt.



Da musst du aufpassen, DEET *kann *verschiedene Materialien angreifen (ist nunmal ein Lösungsmittel). Hab es mit AntiBrumm aber noch nicht erlebt, so hoch ist dessen Konzentration ja nicht.


----------



## Dxnschx (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hallo.

Ich war das Wochenende komplett draussen und ich kam mir vor wie im Film "Starship Troopers". Ich hab danach ausgeschaut als ob ich Masern hätte und gefühlt habe ich mich, als ob ich einen 100 km Dauerlauf durch ein Brennesselfeld gemacht hätte.

In der letzten Nacht kam ein anderer Angler zu uns rüber weil er gesehen hat wie wir mit den Mücken kämpften, immer wieder ins Auto stiegen und mit Sprays in die Luft spritzten.

Er sagte ganz trocken: "Warum habt ihr kein ThermaCell?, bei mir ist keine einzige Mücke!!!" 

Noch am Sonntag kaufte ich den ThermaCell über einen großen Versandhandel und bin nun gespannt auf das Gerät.

Man muss ja auch das Spray an den Händen bedenken wenn man im Anschluss seine Köder vorbereitet. Ob das die Fische noch mögen?


----------



## Alex1860 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

also ich persönlich habe mit http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/s-quitofree_home/produkte/6070/s-quitofree_pumpspray_naturbasiert.html sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht  riecht gut(wie zitronengras) und hält wirklich alles fern, sogar bremsen oder wie man die bei euch nennt

edit: ist auch relativ billig im vergleich zu anderem


----------



## shocki (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema auch schon beschäftigt und daher Autan, Balistol und Anti Brumm getestet.

Bei mir half Anti Brumm am besten - die beiden anderen waren völlig nutzlos.

Deshalb ist bei mir immer Anti Brumm dabei.


----------



## Rannebert (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



icke2001 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte auch mal nen Tip geben. Ich benutze das Spray vom dm markt "DM Squito pumpspray" kostet glaub ich 3 Euro (100ml), und hat den Rhein test voll bestanden.
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Die günstige Alternative, die trotz allem bei mir zumindest sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## icke2001 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

und dann gibt es auch noch sowas.

http://www.outdoortrends.de/zelten/...ml?force_sid=cc5e6e3746f6f702154f8552fd9fbd93

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Kotzi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Naja, aber auf dem Rücken wirkt son ding nicht,
die Dinger sind hier so riesig und Aggro dass die sich überall durchpulen.

Der einzige Wirkstoff der die Biester wirklich auf Entfernung hält ist DEET.
Findet man zb in dem Anti Brumm Forte, aber auch in Armyshops gibts das bedeutend günstiger in anderer verpackung.


----------



## Hecht32 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich benutze "Zeckito classic" von Rossmann. Gleicher Wirkstoff wie Autan aber kostet nicht mal die Hälfte. Hat mich bis jetzt noch nie im "Stich" gelassen!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

An einem meiner Hausgewässer gibt es neben Mücken auch richtig viele extrem fiese Kriebelmücken (die kleinen schwarzen). Man kann dort teilweise nicht Spinnfischen weil man mit dem Vertreiben der Viecher beschäftigt ist. 

Mit dem Anti Brumm geht es aber erstaunlich gut. Sie fliegen zwar immernoch an, halten aber einen kurzen Abstand ein und stechen auch nicht. 

Kürzlich hat mir ein anderer Angler irgendein Spray von den Amis gegeben, das war richtig gut - da hörte man auch kein Summen mehr in der Nähe  
Ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr wie es hieß...


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe mir in Norwegen mal dieses Zeug gekauft. Original "Myggstopp". Die Brühe wird anscheinend in Norwegen hergestellt. Und es wirkt!! Was besseres hatte ich noch nicht, selbst die ekelhaften Kriebelmücken hat es verjagt! Der Geruch erinnert zwar an eine Mischung aus Mottenkugeln und vollgepisster Wolldecke, aber es hält einem jegliches Ungeziefer vom Leibe. Egal ob Mücke, Zecke oder Bremse. Allerdings geht das auch nach dem Duschen nicht ab und alle Hunde laufen vor einem Weg, auch der eigene...


----------



## Potti87 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ballistol, ist auch nicht schlech. Kein Anfliegen, kein stechen.


----------



## mabo1992 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Auf langer Gegenwehr gegenüber meiner Freundin zwecks "Anti brumm", hatten wir es doch mal gekauft und letztes We gleich getestet. Kaum angekomm griffen uns schon schwärme von Mücken an. Also gleich den mist skeptisch aufgetragen. Aber siehe da, nicht eine Mücke traute sich zu uns und wir konnten ungestört angeln. Selbst den Aalen hat das nicht die Bohne interessiert, eher im Gegenteil, von Minis bis zu den richtig fetten aalen war alles dabei. Also ich bin zufrieden, nur der Preis tut bisschen schmerzen.


----------



## Franky (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

@ Franzl (und alle anderen )
Amizeug kann eigentlich nur Ultrathon von 3M gewesen sein. Eine Zeit lang bekam man es auch problemlos und günstig via ebay hierher. Aber da finde ich im Moment nix.
Hält lang und zuverlässig an...


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hi Franky,
genau das war es! 
Mal gucken ob es das bei PX gibt.


----------



## gründler (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

http://www.armeebedarf.de/start.htm


Ausrüstung = Insektenschutz= Ultra....

3te Position,kleine grüne tube. 



#h


----------



## Franky (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ist ein anderes als das, was ich meine...
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Ultrathon/Products/

Das "Original" hat 34,34% DEET - das aus dem "Armeebedarf" weniger...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Franzl (und alle anderen )
> Amizeug kann eigentlich nur Ultrathon von 3M gewesen sein.



Ich hätte ja eher auf Off! Deep Woods getippt, aber das 3M is natürlich noch nen Tick härter.
Zudem kann man sich auch CarePlus mal anschauen.

http://www.amazon.de/Care-Plus-Anti-Insect-Spray-200ml/dp/B005QOBHWK/ref=sr_1_3?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1373365249&sr=1-3&keywords=Care+Plus+Anti-Insect+DEET

Bin damals eigentlich bei AntiBrumm hängen geblieben da es damals noch günstig in der dm Drogerie zu bekommen war. 



> Mal gucken ob es das bei PX gibt.


Da hätte ich mich seinerzeits auch besser mal eingedeckt .... jetzt darf ich nicht mehr dahin


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Der Aufwand nach einem ganz bestimmten Antiblutsaugerprodukt zu suchen lohnt doch überhaupt nicht.

Egal wie sie heißen es gibt doch in Wirklichkeit gar nicht so viele Unterschiede unter den Produkten, wie Produkte selbst.
Speziell die Produkte mit synthetisch hergestellten Insektiziden haben doch sowieso immer die gleichen zwei Wirkstoffe und zwar einzeln oder kombiniert:
1. DEET
2.Icaridin

DEET ist von beiden das wirksamere, Icaridin das hautverträglichere.

Ob Autan, Antibrumm oder sonstwas, der Wirkstoff ist der Gleiche.

Warum wirken die Produkte unterschiedlich gut?
Ganz einfach, je mehr DEET drin ist(Wirkstoffkonzentration), desto stärker/besser ist die Wirkung.

So kommt es das Antibrumm forte z.B. besser wirkt als Autan, weil es einen höheren Prozentsatz DEET enthält.

Ultrathon von 3M hat dann nochmal einen kleinen Vorteil über die Zeitspanne, weil es Polymere enthält, die zu einem Retardeffekt führen. Das DEET wird dann über die gesamte Wirkdauer dosierter abgegeben.

Zuletzt lässt sich vereinfacht sagen:
Je giftiger(nicht nur für die Mücken), je doller wirkt es, war schon immer so!
Bleimennige war auch wesentlich haltbarer als eine Grundierung von heute. DDT wirkte auch besser als alles was heute noch erlaubt ist und Asbest hat auch unschlagbare Eigenschaften gehabt. War aber eben auch alles saumäßig schädlich!#c


----------



## vermesser (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich hörte mal, daß Diesel ganz hervorragend gegen Mücken hilft  !

Viel Spaß...


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich hörte mal, daß Diesel ganz hervorragend gegen Mücken hilft  !



Vor allem wenn er brennt!


----------



## antonio (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Puh zu dem Preis kannste aber auch direkt in die nächste Apotheke gehen, da hab ich für die gleiche Flasche 15 irgendwas bezahlt.
> 
> Dachte eigentlich das gibt es übers Internet billiger, aber scheinbar auch nicht. Vor allem dachte ich das, da die Stiftung Warentest in ihrem Test Anti Brumm mit einen Durchschnittspreis von 7,50 für 100ml gelistet hat |kopfkrat



http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004YW00H8/ref=asc_df_B004YW00H813?smid=AX12TDQB6AFZ9&tag=ciao-hpc-mp-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B004YW00H8

antonio


----------



## joedreck (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

hi!

weil ich die letzten male völlig zerstochen vom wasser gekommen bin, hab ich mich mal mit antibrumm ausgestattet. komm grad vom wasser und muss sagen, dass es echt super ist. keinen einzigen stich. die viecher waren zwar da, aber offensichtlich ist das doch etwas zu ungesund für die dinger. 
ich bin zufrieden. weder mücke noch bremse hat mich gestochen. besser gehts nicht!!

gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Der Aufwand nach einem ganz bestimmten Antiblutsaugerprodukt zu suchen lohnt doch überhaupt nicht.....



Richtig, aber dachte das dürfte ebenso wie die Hauptwirkstoffe bekannt sein.
Alles ab ~30% DEET wirkt meist ausreichend lange, Icaridin kannste dagegen vergessen (auch wenn gerne anderes behauptet wird).


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist ein anderes als das, was ich meine...
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Ultrathon/Products/
> 
> Das "Original" hat 34,34% DEET - das aus dem "Armeebedarf" weniger...


 

Moin

Ich benutze das vom Armeebedarf jetzt seit einigen Jahren und muss sagen 31,5% oder wat dat hat reichen völlig aus um sich Nackt eingerieben damit ins Moor zu begeben :m.Oder meinetwegen auch in nen üblen Djungel in Südamerika.

Und der Preis ist auch ok,wenn man noch paar freunde hat lohnt sich auch der kauf einer ganzen Kiste (Preis sinkt),hab ich auch gemacht und meine Kollegen mitversorgt.

#h


----------



## Noctilio (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe gelesen, das Anisöl als Repellent wirken soll. Für Friedfischangler sicher das Mittel der Wahl :m

Früher habe ich immer Vitamin B1 Tabletten gefuttert. Thiamin sollte als Einmaldosis so um die 150 mg liegen, wobei man auf eine Tagesdosis von 600 mg kommen soll. Nach einigen Tagen verliert man seine Attraktivität für Mücken (und auch für Zecken). Nachteil ist, das das Mittel nicht bei jedem wirkt. Zur Zeit habe ich relativ mückenfreie Angelplätze und lass daher die Pillen aus dem Balg.

Nebenbei - wenn man einen frischen Mückenstich hat, kann man das Gift (also den Gerinnungshemmer, der für das Jucken zuständig ist) mit einer Kippe ausschalten. Die brennende Zigarettenspitze (oder Zigarre, sieht noch cooler aus) wird bis an die Schmerzgrenze über (nicht auf!!!) die Stichstelle gehalten, ca. für 4-5 sec. Die Hitze führt zum Zerfallen des Giftes und der Juckreiz und die Quaddelbildung bleibt aus. Wer hinterher Brandblasen kriegt, hat was falsch gemacht....|supergri
Nichtraucher können sich ein elektrisches Gerät holen, was Stichstellen erhitzt, gibts in der Apotheke oder auch bei Amazon. Persönlich sind mir die Dinger nicht stark genug.

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Margarelon (10. Juli 2013)

Noctilio schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, das Anisöl als Repellent wirken soll. Für Friedfischangler sicher das Mittel der Wahl :m
> 
> Früher habe ich immer Vitamin B1 Tabletten gefuttert. Thiamin sollte als Einmaldosis so um die 150 mg liegen, wobei man auf eine Tagesdosis von 600 mg kommen soll. Nach einigen Tagen verliert man seine Attraktivität für Mücken (und auch für Zecken). Nachteil ist, das das Mittel nicht bei jedem wirkt. Zur Zeit habe ich relativ mückenfreie Angelplätze und lass daher die Pillen aus dem Balg.
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen. Mich hat heute ein Vieh auf der Terrasse am Fuß erwischt. Keine Ahnung, was es war, aber ich habe den Stich gespürt, gezuckt und den Einstich gesehen. Direkt Kippe an und dran. Ergebnis: keine Quaddeln, kein jucken. Mache ich eigentlich immer so. Und funktioniert bei frischen Stichen recht zuverlässig.


----------



## Siever (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Also ich habe seit gestern erstmal auch schon wieder etliche Mückenstiche. 
Aber richtig Angst habe ich im Moment eigentlich nur vor Kriebelmücken! Die werden bei uns irgendwie immer mehr. Mich hat eine am Finger erwischt und das ist dick und juckt wie sau. Die hat dort ein richtiges Loch rein gebissen. Dem Boardi Nitronic88 hat im letzten Jahr eine erwischt, so dass er richtige Krankheitssymptome gezeigt hat.

Blöde Viecher...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Siever schrieb:


> ...Dem Boardi Nitronic88 hat im letzten Jahr eine erwischt, so dass er richtige Krankheitssymptome gezeigt hat.
> 
> Blöde Viecher...




Tja, da liegt auch ein Problem in Zusammenhang mit den Blutsaugern, denn es ist eben nicht nur unangenehm und nervig gestochen zu werden, sondern kann auch den Erwerb von Krankheitserregern bedeuten.
Bei z.B. Borreliose denkt man hauptsächlich immer an die Übertragung der Borrelien durch Zecken, aber diese und andere fiesen Erreger können eben auch durch fliegende Blutsauger übertragen werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

qSiever
Eine gute Seite hat aber auch die Kriebelmücke,sie sind Bioindikatoren für eine gute Wasserqualität, zumeist in der Gewässergüte I bis II, also gar nicht,oder nur wenig belastet!

Jürgen


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich durchquere in 2 Tagen die finnische Tundra! Normalerweise wäre diese Gegend das perfekte Testgelände für Mückenschutzmittel jeglicher Art! Einfach nackt in die Landschaft stellen und die verschiedenen Körperteile mit den verschiedenen Mitteln beschmieren. Der Teil, der nach einer Stunde am wenigsten unter akuter Blutarmut leidet, hat gewonnen...
Ich war letztes Jahr da und habe noch nirgends auf dieser Welt derart aggressive Mücken erlebt, weder in den ungarischen Sümpfen noch im australischen Busch! Ich habe mir geschworen, dort oben das Auto in diesem Jahr nicht zu verlassen, eher pinkel ich ins Handschuhfach...#d


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir geschworen, dort oben das Auto in diesem Jahr nicht zu verlassen, eher pinkel ich ins Handschuhfach...#d



Das nützt auch nix. Wir haben mal irgendwo in der irischen Pampa im VW Bus übernachtet und den paar Ginsterbüschen rundherum keine besondere Bedeutung beigemessen. Leider! Denn die waren die Heimstatt von Millionen von winzigsten Mücken, die sogar den vollständig geschlossenen Wagen überwanden, sie kamen sogar durch die verrammelte Lüftung herein. Keine Ahnung wie, aber wir sahen am Morgen aus, wie die Streuselkuchen.


----------



## Margarelon (11. Juli 2013)

Siever schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit gestern erstmal auch schon wieder etliche Mückenstiche.
> Aber richtig Angst habe ich im Moment eigentlich nur vor Kriebelmücken! Die werden bei uns irgendwie immer mehr. Mich hat eine am Finger erwischt und das ist dick und juckt wie sau. Die hat dort ein richtiges Loch rein gebissen. Dem Boardi Nitronic88 hat im letzten Jahr eine erwischt, so dass er richtige Krankheitssymptome gezeigt hat.
> 
> Blöde Viecher...



Tja, die Kriebelmücke sticht ja nicht, sondern sägt dir ein kreisrundes Loch in die Haut. Vorteil: man erkennt es gut. Nachteil: die Bisse sind, zumindest für mich, die Hölle!!! Von der Größe der Schwellung, durch meine allergische Reaktion, abgesehen, ist dieser Juckreiz schrecklich. Und hat bei mir zuletzt fast drei Wochen angehalten... Sowas gönne ich niemandem.


----------



## Chiforce (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Bisher habe ich, wie schon in diesem Thread geschrieben, DEET-Mittelchen im Einsatz, aber  mir wurde auch ein anderes, "gutes" Rezept zugetragen, welches auf  natürliche Stoffe setzt, und als Hauptwirkstoff Nelken nutzt:

Man benötigt:
100g Nelken;
500ml Alkohol (Ethanol, Apotheke) (oder normaler Spiritus, wer keine Probleme/Bedenken mit dem bitteren vergäll-Stoff hat);
100ml Baby-Öl (für die Anwendung am Baby, nicht aus Baby's gewonnenes  ).

Die Nelken 4 Tage in dem Alkohol ziehen lassen, ab und zu schütteln, nach den 4 Tagen (eventuell durch einen Kaffeefilter kippen) dann das Babyöl dazu, in eine Sprühflasche und fertig für die Anwendung auf der Haut.

Alternativ  kann statt den kompletten Nelken auch eine Ampulle Nelkenöl (20ml)  genommen werden (Apotheke ~4€), dann ist die Mischung direkt  einsatzfähig.

Ich habe noch zu der Mischung eine halbe Ampulle (10ml) Zitronengras-Öl hinzugefügt, für einen etwas angenehmeren Duft.

Falls sich das Öl und der Alkohol bei längerer nichtbenutzung wieder voneinander absetzen, vor dem Einsatz kräftig schütteln.

Ich habe mit heute alle Zutaten dafür organisiert und auch schon angesetzt und werde das mal bein nächsten Ansitz ausprobieren, ich erhoffe mir durch die "natürlichen" Zutaten auf den Einsatz von Chemie am Wasser verzichten zu können.

Wer bedenken zu dem vergäll-Stoff in Spiritus hat (Bitterkeit und Scheuchwirkung d. Fische...) sollte sich in der Apotheke reines Ethanol besorgen, das ist nicht vergällt, dann könnte man das auch mal für die Innere Anwendung testen |kopfkrat#c|bigeyes


----------



## Siever (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Diese Mistviecher!!!
Ich sitze gerade mit Kapuze im Gesicht auf meinem Stuhl  Wasser und überall versuchen mich diese Kriebelmücken zu fressen.  Warum hilft dieses Antimückenzeug nicht gegen diese Viecher? :r


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> Wer bedenken zu dem vergäll-Stoff in Spiritus hat (Bitterkeit und Scheuchwirkung d. Fische...)



@Chiforce
Da sollte man eher Bedenken wegen dem Nelkenöl haben, dass Zeug ist der Schrecken aller Fische.In kleineren Dosierungen wirkt Nelkenöl betäubend und in höherer Dosierung tödlich auf Fische und dabei geht es um Tropfendosierungen auf etliche Liter Wasser!
Weil das Zeug sehr geruchsintensiv ist,kann man fast sicher sein,dass der Köder, welcher damit in Berührung kommt garantiert nichts mehr fängt!
So gut wie mir solche Biokampfstoffe im Bezug auf Mücken gefallen,aber wenn ich mich den Blutsaugern schon aussetze, dann will ich wenigstens noch Fische fangen.

Jürgen


----------



## Siever (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Das Ausharren im Mückensumpf hat sich gelohnt.  Mein Kumpel Max konnte gerade einen 152cm Waller landen Da vergisst man auch die Mücken. Das Beste Gegenmittel sind also Fänge


----------



## Michael.S (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Gestern nicht eine Mücke gesehen oder gehört ,war aber auch sehr windig ,dafür hatte ich mit Schnecken zu kämpfen die überall auf meiner Ausrüstung herumkrochen ,eine gekillt und 10 kamen zur Beerdigung ,war echt schlimm ,was hilft gegen diese Viecher ? Schneckenkorn ?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

@Siever

Na dann Petri Heil,hat sich das doch gelohnt sich piesacken zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Chiforce (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Chiforce
> Da sollte man eher Bedenken wegen dem Nelkenöl haben, dass Zeug ist der Schrecken aller Fische.In kleineren Dosierungen wirkt Nelkenöl betäubend und in höherer Dosierung tödlich auf Fische und dabei geht es um Tropfendosierungen auf etliche Liter Wasser!
> Weil das Zeug sehr geruchsintensiv ist,kann man fast sicher sein,dass der Köder, welcher damit in Berührung kommt garantiert nichts mehr fängt!
> So gut wie mir solche Biokampfstoffe im Bezug auf Mücken gefallen,aber wenn ich mich den Blutsaugern schon aussetze, dann will ich wenigstens noch Fische fangen.
> ...



OK, das mit dem Nelkenöl statt den marinierten Nelken wäre dann auszuprobieren, bzw. mal abgesehen von der "Giftigkeit", ob der Geruch eine Scheuchwirkung hat wäre interessant, bzw. wird sich zeigen (hat ja jemand definitive Erfahrungswerte?)

Anderes Beispiel: Menschen wissen ja sogar auch von der "Giftigkeit" von allerlei Genussmitteln, aber das hält sie nicht so sehr ab  |kopfkrat

MfG #h


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> was hilft gegen diese Viecher ? Schneckenkorn ?



Hör bloß auf sonen Scheiß am Wasser zu verteilen,die Schnecken mögen dir vielleicht eklig vorkommen, aber tun dir ja wohl nichts!
Ist schon schlimm genug, wenn sowas von irgendwelchen Gartennazis um ihre Salatköppe verteilt wird!
Am besten zuhause bleiben,dann kann dir die schlimme Natur auch nichts antun!

Jürgen


----------



## Margarelon (13. Juli 2013)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf sonen Scheiß am Wasser zu verteilen,die Schnecken mögen dir vielleicht eklig vorkommen, aber tun dir ja wohl nichts!
> Ist schon schlimm genug, wenn sowas von irgendwelchen Gartennazis um ihre Salatköppe verteilt wird!
> Am besten zuhause bleiben,dann kann dir die schlimme Natur auch nichts antun!
> 
> Jürgen



Ein einfaches "Nein, das tut der Umwelt nicht gut, streu einfach etwas Heu im Kreis um dich, das hält Schnecken ab." hätte es auch getan und hätte sogar freundlich geklungen...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hier zum Nelkenöl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IED5qPJAKkk

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> Ein einfaches "Nein, das tut der Umwelt nicht gut, streu einfach etwas  Heu im Kreis um dich, das hält Schnecken ab." hätte es auch getan und  hätte sogar freundlich geklungen...



Ich finde es schon fast absurd, überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen mit Gift am Wasser rumzuhantieren,weil man ne Schneckenphobie hat.So das sich meine freundlichen Töne ganz hinten anstellen!
Aber immer schön zu sehen, dass andere auf sonen Mist auch noch nett reagieren können!
Danke dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon fast absurd, überhaupt auf die Idee zu kommen mit Gift am Wasser rumzuhantieren,weil man ne Schneckenphobie hat.So das sich meine freundlichen Töne ganz hinten anstellen!
> Aber immer schön zu sehen, dass andere auf sonen Mist auch noch nett reagieren können!
> Danke dafür!
> 
> Jürgen



Volle Zustimmung. Hatte auch schonmal 'ne Auseinandersetzung mit nem Hunter, der Nagergift um sein Zelt gelegt hatte ...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> Volle Zustimmung. Hatte auch schonmal 'ne Auseinandersetzung mit nem Hunter, der Nagergift um sein Zelt gelegt hatte ...


Ich denke, dass die Leute uberhaupt nicht die Zusammenhänge erkennen.
Das z.B. der Igel, welcher die vergiftete Schnecke frisst,oder auch die Maus die vom Hunter vergiftet wurde, dann eben auch zum Opfer wird!
Sowat ist für manche einfach zu hoch!

Jürgen


----------



## xaru (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Zum Thema Schnecken, hab immer nen Kreis aus Salz um mein Zelt gestreut, allerdings nur ganz leicht mit nem Salzstreuer. Hatte keine Lust mehr ne Schnecke auf meinem Kopfkissen zu haben. 

Gegen Mücken gibts was von der Army, gibts ab und an mal bei Ebay zum einreiben und als Spray. Das sind so graue Tuben für glaub 6 Euro wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 
Konnte teilweise nicht mal die Hose runter lassen um ma hinter die Ecke zu gehn ohne das dutzende Mücken gleich versuchten mich in den allerwertesten zu piecksen. 
Tropfen von dem Zeugs drauf und gut war.

http://www.raeer.com/shopexd.asp?id=14395 <- da gibts die Tuben


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



xaru schrieb:


> Zum Thema Schnecken, hab immer nen Kreis aus Salz um mein Zelt gestreut, allerdings nur ganz leicht mit nem Salzstreuer. Hatte keine Lust mehr ne Schnecke auf meinem Kopfkissen zu haben.
> 
> Gegen Mücken gibts was von der Army, gibts ab und an mal bei Ebay zum einreiben und als Spray. Das sind so graue Tuben für glaub 6 Euro wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
> Konnte teilweise nicht mal die Hose runter lassen um ma hinter die Ecke zu gehn ohne das dutzende Mücken gleich versuchten mich in den allerwertesten zu piecksen.
> ...



Solange es NUR der Allerwerteste gehts ja noch,könnte ja Schlimmere Stellen treffen....:l#d
Man könnte ja auch den Spieß umdrehen und zurrück Stechen...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## wusel345 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Muss man eigentlich Aintibrumm oder Autan auf die Mücken sprühen oder auf den eigenen Körper? Meine Spühflaschen sind immer ganz schnell leer und ich komme nicht zum Angeln, weil ich hinter den Mücken her renne. Was mache ich nur falsch???? |kopfkrat;+


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich Aintibrumm oder Autan auf die Mücken sprühen oder auf den eigenen Körper? Meine Spühflaschen sind immer ganz schnell leer und ich komme nicht zum Angeln, weil ich hinter den Mücken her renne. Was mache ich nur falsch???? |kopfkrat;+



Rüdiger dann bist du zu langsam....#q#q#q


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Mit ein paar Zuckerwürfeln die Ameisen vom Camp ablenken und außerhalb zu beschäftigen ist eine Sache, aber Gifte zu verstreuen, da platzt mir der Kragen. Solchen "Spezis" gehört vor Ort eine ordentliche Tracht Prügel verabreicht und dann ein lebenslanges Naturbetretungsverbot ausgesprochen. Damit wären sie noch sehr gnädig bedient. Mit Brunnenvergiftern ging man schon mal ganz anders und das auch mit vollem Recht, um!


----------



## wusel345 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe schon überlegt, mir ein Dosenhalfter mit zwei Taschen, wie früher bei den Cowboys die Revolvergurte, zu basteln. Dann kann ich beidhändig sprühen, muss vorher aber das schnelle Ziehen üben. 

(bisschen Spaß muss auch mal sein)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



xaru schrieb:


> Gegen Mücken gibts was von der Army, gibts ab und an mal bei Ebay zum einreiben und als Spray. Das sind so graue Tuben für glaub 6 Euro wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



Wo wir dann wieder bei den ~30% DEET wären .... egal wie es heißt.


----------



## Noctilio (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Gestern nicht eine Mücke gesehen oder gehört ,war aber auch sehr windig ,dafür hatte ich mit Schnecken zu kämpfen die überall auf meiner Ausrüstung herumkrochen ,eine gekillt und 10 kamen zur Beerdigung ,war echt schlimm ,was hilft gegen diese Viecher ? Schneckenkorn ?


Den alten Kaffeeprütt (=Kaffeepulver) verstreuen! Die Schnecken können das nicht vertragen und hauen ab. Ansonsten ist das Zeug unbedenklich und noch dazu für unsere geliebten Würmer hoch attraktiv :q
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Coasthunter (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

News von der Mückenfront!!
Der Ton einer einzelnen Mücke, ist nervig. Der Ton eines Milliarden großen Schwarmes ist angst einflößend. 
Wir waren gestern zum Nachtangeln an der Elbe. Der Schwarm Blutsauger war so gewaltig, das wir ihn hören konnten. Er stand circa 2-3 Meter über uns.Hätte es nicht so gut gebissen, wären wir geflüchtet. Dank dem Antibrumm, bin ich mit nur einem Stich davon gekommen. Natürlich wieder auf der Oberlippe.#q Mein Mund ist das einzige, was ich verständlicher weise nicht eingesprüht habe. 
Fazit: Das kann noch ne lustige Saison werden. #d Möchte mir garnicht vorstellen, wie mein Hinterteil ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich zum Sch...... in den Busch gemusst hätte.


----------



## icke2001 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Warum kaufste dir nicht für 10-15€ so nen Mücken hut mit Netz.
Ist einfach genial und du brauchst dir nich so ne giftmischung ins Gesicht zu schmieren.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Favory (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Mir erging es gestern genauso. Alles eingeschmiert und keinen Stich kassiert.
Bis zum Schluß, dann hat mich eine in der Lippe erwischt. Sah aus wie aufgespritzt. Da konnte man denken die platzt gleich.

Aber an allen Stellen wo ich Antibrumm aufgetragen hatte - kein einziger Stich


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hatte am Sonntag Autan Active verwendet und bin nicht gestochen worden.....(waren auf dem boot nahe am Ufer),

beim Anlanden jedoch wurde ich umzingelt....hierbei versuchten einige Mücken durch die dicke Latzhose zu stechen. Offene stellen wurden zwar angeflogen und gelandet... aber nicht gestochen.

Dennoch - vom Ufer aus hätte ich keine Lust mehr gehabt!


----------



## Margarelon (17. Juli 2013)

Gestern Abend an der Mosel gestanden und von Mücken eingekesselt. Autan hat gewirkt. Die Kumpels hatten's vergessen, mal hören, wie es denen geht...


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Vorgestern um 22.30 Uhr vom Baggersee geflüchtet mit geschätzten 200 Stichen an Beinen und Füßen.Selbst im Freiwasser waren die Plagegeister in Schwärmen über dem Boot vertreten!
Gestern in die Apotheke und die erstmals eine Flasche Antibrumm erstanden.
Die Mücken hielten einen Sicherheitsabstand,sogar vom Hund den ich auch mit dem Zeugs beglückt habe!
Resultat nur noch etwa 3-5 Stiche an Stellen, die wohl nicht ausreichend mit Antibrumm behandelt waren.
Eigentlich hatte ich schon vor meine 1-2 Wochen Angelsitzung im nächsten Monat zu känzeln,aber dank dem Wundermittel werde ich mich doch noch raustrauen!
Das ist überhaupt das erste mal in meinem Leben, dass ich ein solches Mittel verwende,bisher habe ich mit ein paar Mückenstichen leben können,aber was momentan da am See abgeht, ist auch mir zu arg!
Das Mittel hat mich jedenfalls gründlich überzeugt.

Jürgen


----------



## Wollebre (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

welches Antibumm Wundermittel hat geholfen?

Ich nehme immer Autan Tropica, das hilft selbst in Indonesen im Djungel. 
Sollte man dann doch mal einen Stich abbekommen, kommt angefeuchtetes Natron drauf. Neutralisiert das Gift und es gibt keine Entzündung und Jucken ist auch schnell vorbei. Hilft auch bei Wespen- oder Bienenstiche.

Wolfgang


----------



## Jose (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

lesen & verstehen.
dein "Antibumm" heißt "Anti B*r*umm", 
dein "Autan Tropica" heißt "Autan Tropica*l*"

anti brumm ist mir sympathischer


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



> welches Antibumm Wundermittel hat geholfen?



Das Zeugs welches ich benutzt habe ist Antibrumm Forte!

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Wollebre schrieb:


> welches Antibumm Wundermittel hat geholfen?



Antibrumm |supergri




Wollebre schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer Autan Tropica, das hilft selbst in Indonesen im Djungel.



Naja, wäre auch seltsam wenn nicht, setzt im Vergleich zu den anderen Autan Produkten ja auch auf DEET. Bin immer noch der Meinung das Icaridin da nicht mithalten kann.


Edit: Drei Mann, ein Gedanke.


----------



## wienermelange (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Antibrumm |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



egal ob autan oder antibrumm beide top. bei beiden sind die entsprechenden wirkstoffe enthalten wenn man das gewünschte produkt kauft und somit sind beide gleich gut. bei mir an der mückengeplagten elbe ist icaridin völlig ausreichend.

viel wichtiger ist es wirklich jede stelle einzuschmieren sonst stechen die mücken genau dort.

grüße


----------



## NR.9 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Schön zusehen das das Thema so stark beackert wird ... bekomme ich da einen "Wertvoll Thread Award" von der Anglerboardredaktion für ? 
Scherz beiseite ... Schmerz Willkommen !
Bei mir half Antibrumm sehr gut aber konnte NIE einen Aal fangen wenn ich Antibrumm benutzte. Habe mir vor der berührung mit den Würmern immer die Hände mit Teichkies bzw. Schlamm gewaschen... also nur Zufall oder doch noch das Antibrumm ???
Hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch einen Stich an der Lippe ... sah aus wie ein billiges Pornoluder mit extrem verkakter Botoxoberlippe ... 
also habe ich beim letztenmal das Antibrumm grosszügig auch im Gesicht verteilt - schwupps war meine Lippe taub ... (war wie auf der Loveparade früher) aber nach ca. einer Stunde war ich wieder runtergekommen... ich meine die Taubheit war wieder wech....


Ich würde nun doch nochmal gerne mehr erfahrungen zu THERMACELL lesen ... auf die Dauer wird Antibrumm zu teuer und nen Aal will ich auch mal wieder fangen. 

Machts gut und weiter so ...


----------



## Coasthunter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Den selben Verdacht habe ich auch. Mit Antibrumm: Nullrunde!! Obwohl ich die Hände, ähnlich wie Du auch, mit Elbsand geschrubbt habe. An Zufall mag ich da nicht mehr Glauben. Die ersten 1-2 Stunden ohne Antibrumm hatte ich Bisse und den ein oder anderen Aal. Nach dem einsprühen, war dann Schluß. Seid dem ich Tagsüber ansitze und wieder auf dem Buhnenkopf sitzen kann, (Hochwasser ist weg) hab ich kaum noch Mückenalarm und laß das Antibrumm in der Tasche. Und siehe da, es läuft. 
Bin jetzt auch mal gespannt, auf die Erfahrungen der anderen hier.


----------



## Norman B. (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Da Autan in den vergangenen Jahren bei mir immer gute Dienste geleistet hatte und Autan Tropical in den Tropen wunderbar gewirkt hat, wollte ich die Reste von letzterem auch hierzulande einsetzen, wurde allerdings massiv enttäuscht. Die Flasche ist nun leer und ich bin trotzdem zerstochen. Da muss für den nächsten Ansitz definitiv wirksameres her. Wahrscheinlich werde ich wieder zum 'normalen' Autan greifen, das hat ja sonst auch gewirkt.

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Gestern waren wir bei dem schwülen Regen, Wind, Sonne Mix gegen Abend am Rhein..... im höheren Gras sitzen Millionen von den Blutsaugern..... so krass habe ich es noch nie erlebt.

Autan Active großzügig verteilt - und es war erstmal Ruhe. Allerdings sind Rheinschnaken ne andere Hausnummer als die Gesellen im Heimischen Garten. Alle 20-30min musste man Autan neu auftragen, die Schnaken einen bei der kleinsten Schwäche anflogen und auch stachen.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen auch unter der Kleidung mit Autan zu arbeiten, da ich sogar Stiche durch eine kurze Jeanshose habe! Selbst Autan irritiert so angewendet die Haut... kommt mir zumindest so vor! Aber besser als komplett zerstochen zu werden.


----------



## WK1956 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ich würde nun doch nochmal gerne mehr erfahrungen zu THERMACELL lesen ... auf die Dauer wird Antibrumm zu teuer und nen Aal will ich auch mal wieder fangen.


 
ohne Thermacell gehe ich im Moment nicht mehr fischen.
Eine absolut 100 prozentige Sicherheit bietet es momentan zwar auch nicht, aber bei 98 bis 99 Prozent dürfte sie schon liegen.
Thermacell ist zwar auch nicht günstig, aber es hinterläßt keinen Geruch an den Händen und die Wirkung ist sehr gut, vor allem wirkt es gegen Mücken, Kriebelmücken und Bremsen. Ich verwende es nun seit zwei Jahren und bin in der Zeit von keiner Bremse mehr gestochen worden, die Zahl der mückenstiche ist zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Kann mir einer mal die Handhabung von dem Gerät erklären? Ist das für Spinnfischer geeignet oder eher was stationäres?


----------



## WK1956 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal die Handhabung von dem Gerät erklären? Ist das für Spinnfischer geeignet oder eher was stationäres?


 
wenn man sich das Holster dazu kauft, ist es auch für Spinn- und Fliegenfischer geeignet.
Das Gerät wird mit Butangas betrieben, dieses erhitzt ein Wirkstoffplättchen. Die Plättchen bieten Schutz für ca. 4 Stunden, die Butankartusche reicht ca 12 Stunden (=3 Plättchen).
Der Wirkstoff schützt einen Raum biszu 21 qm.

Ich kann die Angaben ziemlich bestätigen, wobei die Größe des Schutzraumes auch etwas Wind und Wetter abhängig ist.


----------



## antonio (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Den selben Verdacht habe ich auch. Mit Antibrumm: Nullrunde!! Obwohl ich die Hände, ähnlich wie Du auch, mit Elbsand geschrubbt habe. An Zufall mag ich da nicht mehr Glauben. Die ersten 1-2 Stunden ohne Antibrumm hatte ich Bisse und den ein oder anderen Aal. Nach dem einsprühen, war dann Schluß. Seid dem ich Tagsüber ansitze und wieder auf dem Buhnenkopf sitzen kann, (Hochwasser ist weg) hab ich kaum noch Mückenalarm und laß das Antibrumm in der Tasche. Und siehe da, es läuft.
> Bin jetzt auch mal gespannt, auf die Erfahrungen der anderen hier.



man sollte sich das zeug eben nicht auf die hände sprühen, gilt ebenso auch für die anderen mittelchen.
dann passierts eben, daß mit den fischen dann auch ruhe ist.

antonio


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Und man muss diesen Wirkstoff auch vertragen können. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur eine der ganz seltenen Ausnahmen, aber bei mir löst es allerische Reaktionen der Atemwege aus. Ich konnte das Ding ausprobieren, ohne es gekauft zu haben. Schade, denn funktionieren tut es gut. Nur habe ich keine Lust, zusätzlich einen Stoff einzunehmen, dass ich den Mückenschutz vertrage.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

@ Andal 

redest du von Antibrumm oder Autan oder gar von dem Thermacell?

Zum Thermacell,

ich denke für mich beim Spinnfischen leider ungeeignet, da am Rhein eig immer ne Briese geht. (Altarm mal ausgenommen). Ich hab gestern auf der Steinpackung gestanden und die Biester waren da auch. Die sitzen aufgrund der Masse nicht nur im Gras etc. sondern direkt auf dem Steinen!


----------



## thanatos (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

da ich meist dann angle wenn man nicht unbedingt es nur halb nackt
erträgt schütze ich meine Knöchel mit dicken selbst gestrickten Stulpen,
bin eh nicht so sehr empfindlich außer Füsse und Hände und wenn´s
doch noch juckt wenn ich schon zu Hause bin reicht ein Abreiben mit
Arnikatinktur.Chemie hab ich auch schon probiert aber das einzige
was die Fische nicht gestört hat war ein Öl hab es getestet und in´s
Lockfutter gemischt war sogar positiv ,leider bin ich gegen manche Öle
allergisch (Ölkretze).Das Zeug war aber echt gut, nur hat man ein kleines 
Fleckchen nicht bedeckt ,die Stelle haben die Mücken gefunden.
Am besten hat ein Schmoker mit Fichtenreisig geholfen,aber man darf ihn ja
nicht immer benutzen und da ich eh immer nur das allernötigste mitnehme
fällt Mückenschutz aus.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich denke man muss bei der Mückenabwehr zwischen normalen Attacken und der diesjährigen Invasion unterscheiden.

Man kann es sich schlecht vorstellen, wenn man es nicht selbst gesehen oder erlebt hat. Auf einer Fläche von 20cmx 20cm hocken auf einem selbst ca 10-15 Schnaken.... und die Stecken sogar durch Jeansstoff durch.....#d#d#d

Das ist ein ganz extremes Jahr!


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz extremes Jahr!



Du sagst es! Bei uns in der Hase musste ich schon 3 Ansitze abbrechen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Bin dann extra Nachts los, dass ich auch lange Klamotten anziehen kann. Und die Scheiß Viecher haben meine ganzen Hände zerstochen. Alle 5 Sekunden ne Scheiß Mücke am Ohr. Da verliert man schnell die Fassung. Bei mir bringt das Anti Insekten Zeug nichts. Vorallem nicht bei den scheiß Bremsen.

Bin schon echt am verzweifeln. #q


----------



## Ohrendieter (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

moin,
heikles aber aktuelles thema.

ich bin ja nun auch gerne dort zugange wo sich die plagegeister in massen rumtreiben und hab einiges ausprobiert in all den jahren :
autan active wirkt sehr gut wenns grossflächig versprüht wurde,
leider vertreibt es auch die aale .. egal wie oft man sich die hände im matsch wäscht.will man also nich umsonst am graben hocken,dfas zeuch zuhause lassen.
mückenschleier und lange klamotten,hose in die socken etc  funktioniert auch recht gut,stört nur furchtbar und is unbequem und viel zu heiss :
hab ne zeitlang mit kapuzenpulli am wasser gesessen im hochsommer .. macht auch keinen spass 
das beste kam mir durch zufall in die hände :  autan family care + junior !
geruchsneutrale lotion,lässt sich gut und sparsam auftragen ( bei den sprays geht die hälfte ständig inne luft,bei den preisen sehr sehr ärgerlich ) und hält tatsächlich die viecher ab,seitdem keine stiche mehr UND das beste : die aale scheints auch nich zu stören 
mit dem zeuch wird gefangen und nich gestochen,
pulle mit 100 ml kostet gute 8,15 €.

probierts aus,ich bin damit äusserst zufrieden.


----------



## skally (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Freundin und ich nutzen nun auch Antibrum.
Bisher sind wir sehr zufrieden, endlich wieder in Ruhe geschützt vor den Biestern angeln... 

Ob nun Dämmerung+Nacht`s an Ostsee Küsten oder am Kanal Mücken freeiii. |supergri 

Bei der Dame bestand vorher noch wegen DEET und ihrer bestehenden Hautirritationen zweifel ob es ihr nicht doch stark auf der Haut brennt, oder mehr als schon ist, die Haut reizt!

Sie beurteilt es mit einem kurzweilign leichten brennen auf den Hautstellen. Sonst keine veränderung. Oder weitere Reizung, und da ist ihre Haut eigentlich bisher recht empfindlich.|rolleyes

Beste Grüße


----------



## benihana (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hi,
Bisher konnte antibrumm mich auch immer ganz gut schützen. Mit der derzeitigen mückenplage an Buhnen in waldnähe ist es aber leider auch überfordert, besonders in den Abendstunden. Trotz antibrumm locker 15 Mücken auf den Beinen gehabt, entspanntes spinnfischen nicht möglich. 

Unter "normalen" Umständen Super Zeug, wie fr33 aber auch schon meinte im Wiesbadener-Mainzer Bereich nicht mehr ausreichend. Werde buhnen leider erstmal meiden...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Das mit Abstand beste Mittel gegen Mücken ist folgendes:

In den Wald gehen und ne abgestorbene Birke suchen. Auf denen wachsen dann große holzige Pilze. Wenn man die mit einem Brenner an einer Stelle entzündet, dann glimmen die, je nach Größe, 2-5 Stunden. Der Rauch hält die Mücken super auf Abstand und man kann sich das Ding einfach untern Stuhl legen. Zwar stinken die Sachen danach, aber der Rauch ist wirklich nicht soo unangenehm. Die Fische stört es auch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Man kann auch einfach daheim bleiben... dann stören einem die Mücken an den Flüssen auch nicht.... tztz.

Feuermachen etc. ist in vielen Ecken verboten (leider zurecht)  Daher bleibt eig nur die Chemiekeule, sofern man mobil sein möchte...


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Also das Anti brumm hat mich voll überzeugt. Wenn wenig wind geht dann läuft bei mir auch mein Therma cell, aber nur ab der dämmerung in den Letzten Stunden bevor ich einpacken muss. Ein bekannter von mir schwört auf das Abwehrmittel welches die Bundeswehr ausgibt. Kann mir darüber jemand was sagen. Meine Dienstzeit ist heute genau zwölf Jahre her und ich habe einfach keine Erinnerung an das Zeug mehr . Ich weiß ja nichtmal ob wir jemals so etwas bekommen habe, und wir waren oft im Busch unterwegs.


----------



## Franky (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Jupp... Da mir persönlich der "Geruch" von Ultrathon, Antibrumm etc. auf den Senkel ging, habe ich mir von Ballistol das Insektenrepellent "Stichfrei" besorgt. Riecht "angenehm" - Wirkung wird demnächst "hardcoregetestet"...  Ich verspreche mir einiges, da die Produkte aus dem Hause F.W. Klever bislang sehr gut funktionieren!


----------



## Brassmann (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also das Anti brumm hat mich voll überzeugt. Wenn wenig wind geht dann läuft bei mir auch mein Therma cell, aber nur ab der dämmerung in den Letzten Stunden bevor ich einpacken muss. Ein bekannter von mir schwört auf das Abwehrmittel welches die Bundeswehr ausgibt. Kann mir darüber jemand was sagen. Meine Dienstzeit ist heute genau zwölf Jahre her und ich habe einfach keine Erinnerung an das Zeug mehr . Ich weiß ja nichtmal ob wir jemals so etwas bekommen habe, und wir waren oft im Busch unterwegs.



Wird Therma Cell seinem Ruf gerecht? Hab von meinem Händler nur gutes Gehört. Wie verhält es sich wenn ein wenig Wind weht? Ist die Wirkung dann dahin?


----------



## Andal (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Das mit Abstand beste Mittel gegen Mücken ist folgendes:
> 
> In den Wald gehen und ne abgestorbene Birke suchen. Auf denen wachsen dann große holzige Pilze. Wenn man die mit einem Brenner an einer Stelle entzündet, dann glimmen die, je nach Größe, 2-5 Stunden. Der Rauch hält die Mücken super auf Abstand und man kann sich das Ding einfach untern Stuhl legen. Zwar stinken die Sachen danach, aber der Rauch ist wirklich nicht soo unangenehm. Die Fische stört es auch nicht.



Der Birkenporling hat auch noch andere Qualitäten. Bereits der Mann vom Similaun (vulgus Ötzi) hatte den als Arzneimittel gegen Bauchweh dabei und eben in frischen Rindenbehältern als Glut, die man über weite Srecken transportieren kann.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Feuermachen etc. ist in vielen Ecken verboten (leider zurecht)  Daher bleibt eig nur die Chemiekeule, sofern man mobil sein möchte...



Da kannst du den Ball flachhalten. Bei der o.a. Methode lodern keine Flammen gen Himmel. Wenn der Birkenporling groß ist, dann hat er das Format eines Handtellers. Das Stück auf einem alten Unterteller glimmt einfach friedlich vor sich hin. Zum Anzünden braucht es auch keinen Schweissbrenner, wenn er einigermaßen getrocknet ist. Feucht wird er sowieso nicht das tun, was er soll.


----------



## WK1956 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Brassmann schrieb:


> Wird Therma Cell seinem Ruf gerecht? Hab von meinem Händler nur gutes Gehört. Wie verhält es sich wenn ein wenig Wind weht? Ist die Wirkung dann dahin?


 
nein, die Wirkung ist bei ein wenig Wind nicht dahin. Ich verwende Thermacell auch beim Spinn und Fliegenfischen und es hilft auch da prima.


----------



## Riesenangler (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Nein die wirkung von Therma Cell ist nicht gleich hinüber wenn etwas Wind weht. Aber der Wirkbereich ist doch schon deutlich kleiner. Ich hatte in der letzten Woche etwas Wind beim drehen, also habe ich das Gerät etwas weiter gegen den Wind in meinem Boot gepackt . Ich war voll in der Wolke geschützt , aber wehe du bist aufgestanden, dann warst du mir deinem Kopf und einem großen teil deines Oberkörpers aus der Wolke raus, und man wurde massivst Angegriffen. Wie gesagt man muss es sich halt ausprobieren wie es am besten geht. Bei starkem Wind ist es fast nutzlos.:m


----------



## WK1956 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei starkem Wind ist es fast nutzlos.:m


 
bei starkem Wind gibt es meist auch kaum Mücken


----------



## Brassmann (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Besten Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Pumba86 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich bin gerade gestern aus Dalarna in Schweden wiedergekommen.
Die Mücken dort treiben einen echt in den Wahnsinn. Hatte Antibrum mit.
Die ersten ca 2 Std half das Mittel sehr gut, dann ließ es aber rasant nach.. die 8 Stunden mit denen da geworben wird, hält es nicht mal zur Hälfte.

Haben uns dann in Idre dort oben im Angelladen, auf Empfehlung "Nordic Summer" gekauft. Gibt es allderings laut deren Aussage nur dort. 
Das ist eine Paste, von der Konsestenz wie Haarwachs, in einer kleinen Dose. Diese Paste zum einreiben riecht original wie ein Räucherofen  von innen... also einfach rußig verraucht. Sehr extrem, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Gegen Mücken der absolute Knaller, allerdings musste man auch alle paar Stunden ein wenig neu auftragen. Das schöne ist, das es großflächig wirkt, hat man sich da etwas am Hals und den Armen mit eingerieben, traut sich keine Mücke mehr in Körpernähe, Antibrum hingegen wirkt wirklich ausschließlich auf den Zentimeter genau dort wo gesprüht wurde.


----------



## TheHecht (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Die Paste kenn ich sie hilft besser als Anti Brumm find ich !


----------



## Michael.S (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe jetzt das Teebaumöl testen können ,Hilft nur Bedingt ,es waren nach der Anwendung merklich weniger Mücken da aber immer noch genug und ich hatte mehrere Stiche ,auch hatte ich nach der zweiten Anwendung etwas auf die Hände bekommen da wohl minimale Reste auf der Flasche waren und das Zeug riecht wirklich extrem ,zwar kein übler Geruch aber die Aale werden es nicht mögen ,ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht mal diesen Stichheiler probiere ,bei Amazon giebt es da viele gute Bewertungen , kennt den einer ? http://www.stichheiler.de/


----------



## icke2001 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

der funktioniert, ich fahre aber immer zweigleisig, geschlossene Kleidung, Hut mit Netz und eben der Stift falls doch was sticht. Manchmal muss ich den aber mehrmals anwenden weil ich den Juckreiz nicht genau lokalisieren kann.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Franky (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich hab mich gestern in die Höhle des Löwen gewagt...  Mitten rein in die Mücken - mit dem Ballistol Stichfrei eingesprüht habe ich nicht einen Stich bekommen!!!  Sozusagen Null Ouvert Hand! :q Positiver Nebeneffekt - man "stinkt" nicht so, wie von anderem!


----------



## Fr33 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Moin,

ich muss umbedingt mal in die nxt Apotheke und mir die Autan Palette mal genauer anschauen.

Fakt ist -  Autan Active hat dieses beissenden Geruch/ Geschmack, der alle Fische vergrault. Hatte mein Gesicht damit ebenfalls eingesprüht, und irgendwann man hin gelang und bin an die Lippe gekommen... übel sag ich euch. Kein Wunder, dass kein Aal usw mehr beisst.

Laut einem User hier, soll das Autam Family nicht so sein....


----------



## Coasthunter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern in die Höhle des Löwen gewagt...  Mitten rein in die Mücken - mit dem Ballistol Stichfrei eingesprüht habe ich nicht einen Stich bekommen!!!  Sozusagen Null Ouvert Hand! :q Positiver Nebeneffekt - man "stinkt" nicht so, wie von anderem!



Und was gefangen?


----------



## Norman B. (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Laut einem User hier, soll das Autam Family nicht so sein....


Habe letzte Nacht Autan Family probiert. Man hat jedenfalls ein paar Minuten Ruhe vor den meisten Plagegeistern, das steht fest. Aber ich denke da gibt es besseres...

Viele Grüße
Norman


----------



## Corinna68 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Also wir nehmen auch das Anti Brumm und sind sehr zufrieden damit und ausnahmsweise in der Hausapotheke um der Ecke billiger als in der Bucht
Es hilft auch gegen die schrecklichen Dasen oder Pferdebremsen wie viele sie nennen


----------



## Fr33 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Wichtig ist, dass man eben nichts von diesem Gallen-Bitteren Geschmack an den Händen hat! Und beim normalen Autan und Autan Active ist das leider der Fall!

Ich hatte es immer etwas für ein Märchen gehalten - aber ich hatte eine Nacht an unserem See nicht einen Biss... und ein Aal hängt sich immer mal auf.... aber diesmal nix!


----------



## WK1956 (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ihr habt Probleme mit Mücken, ich hab ThermaCell ;-)


----------



## Ohrendieter (1. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

moin,

gestern wieder 4 stunden am wasser,
begleitet von autan family und nich einen stich :

sie fliegen an aber verpieseln sich gleich wieder,
keine hat sich niedergelassen.

ich mags.
achja,gefangen haben wir nix ..


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Michael.S schrieb:


> ,ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht mal diesen Stichheiler probiere ,bei Amazon giebt es da viele gute Bewertungen , kennt den einer ? http://www.stichheiler.de/



Yap, es funktioniert tatsächlich, auch wenn es kein Wundermittel ist. Leider ist er mir im Urlaub  in eine Pfütze gefallen und das wars dann.

Gleiches Prinzip: Ein Feuerzeug anmachen bis sich der Metallrand erhitzt hat und so lange es geht auf den Mückenstich drücken. Mehrmals wiederholen.

Der Stichheiler ist halt komfortabler und man kann sich nicht verbrennen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe mir mal eine alte Autanflasche rausgesucht únd die Konzentration des Wirkstoffes durchgelesen. Autan 5ml bei 100ml, Antibrumm 30ml bei 100ml inhalt. da ist s auch kein wunder das sich die kleinen ********r einen Dreck ums Autan scheren. Die sagen höchstens : eh der Kompadre hat guten Stoff dabei. Autan bei mir, nie wieder. :m


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich kann auch nur das Anti Brumm empfehlen 

M FG


----------



## Margarelon (7. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Tage Anti-Brumm getestet, zuletzt gestern Abend bis Mitternacht an der Mosel sitzend. Ergebnis: das Zeug ist Klasse! Bisher habe ich auf Autan geschworen, aber da hatte ich immer mal wieder einen Stich.
Außerdem riecht Anti-Brumm noch angenehmer.


----------



## Latao (11. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ich habe mir diese Woche das Thermacell bestellt und am Freitag auf Samstag gleich ausprobiert. Wir haben das Teil angeschmissen und 5 Minuten später war fast nix mehr von Mücken etc zu sehen. Ergebniss war, dass wir nicht einen Stich hatten. Es hat sich zwar immer mal eine Mücke sehen lassen aber gestochen hat uns keine. Einzig die 21m² kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 10m² höchstens, und es war den Abend absolut windstill. Alles in allem bin ich schwer zufrieden, trotz des hohen Preises. Man ist Mückenfrei, muss sich nicht einschmieren, stinkt nicht nach Autan und fangen tut man auch:m


----------



## MikeJJ (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

hat sich mal jemand mit dem Wirkstoff von Thermacell  ( Allethrin ) beschäftigt ?  
soll hoch giftig für Fische sein. ich weiß nicht ob es eine gute Idee ist das Zeug am Gewässer zu verdampfen ? 
Als Mensch dauerhaft Nervengift einzuatmen kann doch auch nicht wirklich gut sein oder ?? 
oder ist es sooooo minmal dosiert das es nichts ausmacht ?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

@ mike. Ich denke mal das bevor etwas in Deutschland zugelassen wird , das am oder für den menschen eingesetzt wird, das bevor es hallt zugelassen wird , durch unsere behörden und Überwachungsämter so dermaßen durch gescheckt wird , bis keine ernste gefahr mehr für den Anwender besteht. Zumal das Dingens aus Amiland kommt, und die dort mit deren Produkthaftunsgesetzten eine sehr viel schärfere Waffe in den Händen haben. Was haftungen angeht ist man in den USA sehr viel großzügiger mit andere leute Geld. Und deinen Rüssel wirst du ja wohl nicht ständig direkt darüber halten , oder etwa doch? :vik:


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Hendrikmb schrieb:


> Genau so ein Thema wollte ich heute auch starten. Waren gestern beim Karpfenansitz am See und das Sprühzeugs gegen die Schnaken hat einfach nicht gewirkt.
> Den Tipp mit Autan werde ich mal testen. Hat sonst noch jemand tolle Mittelchen?
> Zelt mit Mückenschutz wollten wir eigentlich nicht, da wir meistens unter freiem Himmel sitzen wollen.



Ich bin ca. 1x die Woche am Altrhein unterwegs und z. Zt. hat es dort Mücken ohne Ende.
Ich verwende Anti Brumm forte. Das Zeug wirkt auch in den Tropen, heisst: Kein Problem mit Mücken - jedenfalls an den Stellen, die damit eingeschmiert sind....
Ist beeindruckend zu sehen, wie die sofort nach Hautkontakt wieder abdrehen.

Tight Lines
Hauke


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ mike. Ich denke mal das bevor etwas in Deutschland zugelassen wird , das am oder für den menschen eingesetzt wird, das bevor es hallt zugelassen wird , durch unsere behörden und Überwachungsämter so dermaßen durch gescheckt wird , bis keine ernste gefahr mehr für den Anwender besteht. Zumal das Dingens aus Amiland kommt, und die dort mit deren Produkthaftunsgesetzten eine sehr viel schärfere Waffe in den Händen haben. Was haftungen angeht ist man in den USA sehr viel großzügiger mit andere leute Geld. Und deinen Rüssel wirst du ja wohl nicht ständig direkt darüber halten , oder etwa doch? :vik:



Das beschreibt aber auch nur den Idealfall und keineswegs den Istzustand!

Ich für meinen Teil reagiere auf diesen Wirkstoff... also muss etwas sein, das mir nichts Gutes will!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ mike. Ich denke mal das bevor etwas in Deutschland zugelassen wird , das am oder für den menschen eingesetzt wird, das bevor es hallt zugelassen wird , durch unsere behörden und Überwachungsämter so dermaßen durch gescheckt wird , bis keine ernste gefahr mehr für den Anwender besteht. Zumal das Dingens aus Amiland kommt, und die dort mit deren Produkthaftunsgesetzten eine sehr viel schärfere Waffe in den Händen haben. Was haftungen angeht ist man in den USA sehr viel großzügiger mit andere leute Geld. Und deinen Rüssel wirst du ja wohl nicht ständig direkt darüber halten , oder etwa doch? :vik:



Wow, 
Du hast aber noch ein Riesenvertrauen in die deutschen Behörden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> durch unsere behörden und Überwachungsämter so dermaßen durch gescheckt wird , bis keine ernste gefahr mehr für den Anwender besteht.



Oh ha, was zugelassen ist kann also nicht schädlich sein?



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Zumal das Dingens aus Amiland kommt, und die dort mit  deren Produkthaftunsgesetzten eine sehr viel schärfere Waffe in den  Händen haben.


Wenn du wüsstest welche Produkte es da teilweise zu kaufen gibt, würdest du eine solche Behauptung nicht aufstellen.


----------



## WK1956 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> hat sich mal jemand mit dem Wirkstoff von Thermacell ( Allethrin ) beschäftigt ?
> soll hoch giftig für Fische sein. ich weiß nicht ob es eine gute Idee ist das Zeug am Gewässer zu verdampfen ?
> Als Mensch dauerhaft Nervengift einzuatmen kann doch auch nicht wirklich gut sein oder ??
> oder ist es sooooo minmal dosiert das es nichts ausmacht ?


 
kannst du dafür eine Quelle nennen?

Laut Wikipedia haben Allethrine nur eine geringe Toxidität gegenüber Menschen und werden in vielen Haushalts-Insektiziden verwendet.


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Autan hilft, aber man muss jeden cm² Haut damit einsprühen, denn die aggresiven Mücken finden jede noch so kleine Lücke! Selbst zw. den Finger usw.....

Achja.... die Stechen Mühelos durch ne dicke Latzhose + Unterbuxe! Natürlich die Stellen, die ich nicht eingesprüht habe!


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Na na, was ist denn jetzt schon wieder mit euch? Auf der einen Seite wird behauptet das Therma Cell und Anti Brumm wirken . Das tun sie ja auch , und zwar sehr gut. Und dann heist es wieder aber wer weiß ob nun doch eventuell , man weiß ja nie.
 Was wollt ihr denn nun? Schutz oder Schiss?


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Wirkung und mögliche Nebenwirkung sind ja nun mal zwei paar Schuhe. Darüber nachzudenken und gegebenenfalls abzuwägen ist doch kein Fehler?


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Ist es auch nicht, aber das ist man sich doch vorher bewusst, oder etwa nicht. Ich habe ja auch mal das Thema in einem anderen Thread angefangen . Und da geschrieben das mir mein Bruder , zeugs aus Finland mitbrachte. Das vertrage ich auch nicht, weil hier die Konzentration doch sehr viel höher ist als es bei Antibrumm der fall ist. Ausserdem stinkst du einen Kilometer gegen den Wind nach dem Zeug. In Finland sind die Weiber das wohl gewöhnt aber bei uns hast du damit echt keine Chanse bei den Frauen.


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> In Finland sind die Weiber das wohl gewöhnt aber bei uns hast du damit echt keine Chanse bei den Frauen.



Da hätte ich aber einen brandheissen Tipp:

Nach dem Angeln zuwarten, bis Futterreste, Fischleim und Mückenschutzmittel auswittern und abbröckeln, ist der falsche Ansatz. Duschen mit reichlich Wasser und Seife erhöhen die Chancen deutlich bei der Suche und Erbeutung einer Geschlechtsgenossin!


----------



## WK1956 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Andal schrieb:


> Wirkung und mögliche Nebenwirkung sind ja nun mal zwei paar Schuhe. Darüber nachzudenken und gegebenenfalls abzuwägen ist doch kein Fehler?


 
Damit hast du sicherlich recht. Nur reagiere ich auf Mücken und vor allem auf Bremsenstiche ziemlich extrem.
Bei einem Bremsenstich bekomme ich solche Schwellungen, die noch dazu tagelang anhalten, dass ich da andere Risiken gerne eingehe.
Seit ich Thermacell verwende bin ich von keiner Bremse mehr gestochen worden und nur das zählt, zumindest für mich.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich benütze das Antibrumm forte selber, weil ich auch nicht aussehen will, wie ein Streuselkuchen und mir das Geschwirre fürchterlich auf die Nerven geht. Aber ich halte es da auch sehr maßvoll und nicht nach dem Motto, pausenlos zu viel hilft am allermeisten.

Das Thermacell löst bei mir leider eine bronchialasthmatische Reaktion aus. Geht also bei mir nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

So hat eben jeder Angler seine Vor-und Nachteile. Das mit dem Bronchialastma ist aber auch schei..e, ich seh es bei eiem guten Freund von mir. Der hustet  sich bald die Lunge mit raus, wenn er denn überhaupt Luft bekommt. Da muss dir doch ein parr tage am Meer wie eine Kur vorkommen?


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Tage am Meer sind für mich sowieso Tage im Paradies. Aber es sind zum Glück nur gelegentliche Reaktionen und kein echtes Asthma. Mir reicht meine angina pectoris schon zum Unglück!


----------



## MikeJJ (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



WK1956 schrieb:


> kannst du dafür eine Quelle nennen?
> 
> Laut Wikipedia haben Allethrine nur eine geringe Toxidität gegenüber Menschen und werden in vielen Haushalts-Insektiziden verwendet.




wofür genau eine Quelle nennen ? die Sache mit den Fischen ? 

du hast doch selbst grad Wiki zitiert... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allethrins 
" ..... They are, however, highly toxic to fish and bees ... " 

und ob ein Nervengift gut für Menschen sein kann ist ja genau die Frage die ich gestellt habe


----------



## WK1956 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> wofür genau eine Quelle nennen ? die Sache mit den Fischen ?
> 
> du hast doch selbst grad Wiki zitiert... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allethrins
> " ..... They are, however, highly toxic to fish and bees ... "
> ...


 
naja, du postest auch nur was dir in den Kram passt.
Ein Nervengift für Insekten ist nicht gleich ein Nervengift für Menschen. Hätten diese Stoffe keine Wirkung auf Insekten wären sie auch nicht als Insektenschutz geeignet.
Und ein verdunstender Stoff hat keine allzugroßen Auswirkungen auf Wasserlebewesen.


----------



## MikeJJ (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

hmmm sorry . werde in Zukunft nur noch Sachen posten die dir in den Kram passen...


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (12. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> kann das hier empfehlen:
> *Antibrumm Forte (Deet Wirkstoff)
> 
> *Habe das zum angeln und für meine Thailand oder Tropenurlaube und muss sagen, nix aber auch garnix hilft so gegen fliegende Nervtöter wie das hier.
> Hab sämtliche Autan und konsorten durch, nur das Mittelchen hat mich bis jetzt restlos überzeugt.



kann ich nur bestätigen #6


----------



## Kxnst (13. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Also ich hab mir jetz die Mückenspiralen bestellt,gestern getestet un ich muss sagen, hilft wie sau.


----------



## Korg (13. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*

Hoch dosiertes vitamin b1 , hilft immer , und kostet kaum was .


----------



## Windelwilli (13. August 2013)

*AW: Anti mücken*



Korg schrieb:


> Hoch dosiertes vitamin b1 , hilft immer , und kostet kaum was .



Nuja, aber wie kriegst du die Pille in die Mücke??:m|kopfkrat


----------

